# Queens of Shebah television program on Compass on ABC1



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/compass/RN1711H002S00

This episode of 'Compass' is entitled '2 Queens of Shebah' and lasts for just under 30 minutes (file size 223 MB). It remains available for viewing via iview.

The ABC blurb for the program is as follows:

'Shebah, the taxi service for women offers a fascinating perspective on women of different faiths and cultures as they drive and ride in a supportive, safe environment'.

The program was broadcast at 6.00 pm on Saturday 10 March 2018 and will remain available for viewing via iview until 6.30 pm on 10 December 2018.

I found the program to be fascinating and commend a viewing. I was particularly impressed by the training and support Shebah provides its drivers.

After using the link at the top of this post, you'll need to search for the program 'Compass' and then select the episode '2 Queens of Shebah'.

Here's a link to the Shebah website: http://shebah.com.au/.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jack Malarkey said:


> http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/compass/RN1711H002S00
> 
> This episode of 'Compass' is entitled '2 Queens of Shebah' and lasts for just under 30 minutes (file size 223 MB). It remains available for viewing via iview.
> 
> ...


When do us blokes get the symbolic recognition that we too wish to drive in a supportive and safe environment?


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Ahh the ABC always pushing the gender agenda. Can you believe our tax dollars pay for this rubbish? Gender segregation is what they are aiming for. Just like it is in Iran or Saudi Arabia. 

But anyway we all know that most pax including women want to be driven by a man because women can't drive for peanuts.


----------

